# Couple new pine cone pens



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, haven't made very many pens in a while but I figured I'd get some orders out of the way on sunday. 
First is a red pine cone rollerball postable atrax
2nd is a purple clicker pen. The pics turned out dark, it looks must more purple and better in person. 


Let me know what you think :smile:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. Is that clicker pen just one piece?

Mark


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Burb said:


> Very nice. Is that clicker pen just one piece?
> 
> Mark


Yes, it a single tube pen. It works great for showing off blanks the best.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

That's very cool. The first one reminds me a little of the way the knots radiate in Norfolk Island pine turnings. If you don't mind sharing, just how do you do that? Surely a pine cone doesn't have enough solid wood in the middle to pull this off.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Quickstep said:


> That's very cool. The first one reminds me a little of the way the knots radiate in Norfolk Island pine turnings. If you don't mind sharing, just how do you do that? Surely a pine cone doesn't have enough solid wood in the middle to pull this off.


No problem, I cast a pine cone in resin. Using a pressure pot. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/how-i-make-my-cast-pen-blanks-47869/

Here is the link to how I cast my wood, but the pine cone is about the same process.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

At the risk of sounding stupid (I have no choice , you use a pressure pot? I would have assumed you draw a vacuum to suck the air out of the casting and let it get displaced by the resin. Do I have it completely backward?


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Quickstep said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid (I have no choice , you use a pressure pot? I would have assumed you draw a vacuum to suck the air out of the casting and let it get displaced by the resin. Do I have it completely backward?


No, they use a vacuum for stabilizing wood, which is a different resin. 

The reason I use pressure is forces the bubbles to be almost microscopic. And it forces the resin into all the nooks and crannies of the blank.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice, James - you're doing great work casting those pine cones, and turning out some fabulous pens :thumbsup:


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

do you sell blanks? My wife won't let me buy any more toys for the time being but I would love to try a pine cone blank. Of course then I would have to find a good reason because I have a ton of blanks waiting to be turned. uniqueness? sure i'll try that, so do you sell the blanks?


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

+1 on wanting one of those blanks. Seriously. What would you take for a couple of those? Trade ya for some cherry burl or I'd gladly give you some money.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

I sell them for 8 dollars each on forums or $11 on ebay. (plus shipping) I have a whole bunch of colors. If you want just PM me with what colors you want and how many then, I will give you a total and my paypal address to send money to.
(I hope I am not breaking any forums rules)


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I gotta tell you, those are just cool.


----------

